# (Starcraft)Terrans vs Imperium



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ei guys... I have this fanfiction that depicts the Imperium kicking the Terran's ass... What do you think?...


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

umm...terra is the seat of the imperium,unless your talking about the other terra,but thats still imperial,or are you on about something different entierlly...


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

He's talking about starcraft. And the starcraft terrans would have their asses handed to them by the imperium. Please, their "marines" would get destroyed by 5 space marines and they don't have the numbers to fight the guard.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Pffft Siege Tank spam is greater than all! 

Hhahah


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Siege tanks VS Leman Russ/Basilisk...hmmm


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Its always sooooooo strange when people try to compare differant universes.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

lol, IG dead when they Vulkan rush xD


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

When the Starcraft Terrans run into the 90 unit limit and the 12 unit control group limit they will be outnumbered by even the SM. When your entire army is outnumbered by the oppositions elites you are in big trouble.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Zerg would kick the Imperium's ass. Infested Space Marines O_O

2000 posts!

-Dirge


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

The zerg would get destroyed by the nids before they even got close to the imperium.
Come on, Ultralisk VS Carnifex? Defiler VS Zoanthrope? Hydralisk VS Genestealer? Lurker VS Ravener? Zergling VS Hormagaung? No contest.


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

um the terrans have 1 SECTOR, like mybe 20 worlds- Imperium- millions of SECTORS


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

killmaimburn said:


> The zerg would get destroyed by the nids before they even got close to the imperium.
> Come on, Ultralisk VS Carnifex? Defiler VS Zoanthrope? Hydralisk VS Genestealer? Lurker VS Ravener? Zergling VS Hormagaung? No contest.


But the Zerg can infest things. The Nids' cannot.

-Dirge


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> But the Zerg can infest things. The Nids' cannot.
> 
> -Dirge


Genestealers can infest things...
Plus the zerg don't have anything on the scale necessary to kill off a bio titan or 5


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Meh. The zerg would be both more and less terrifying then the Tyranids. They can infest you, but they're not the _Aliens_ style pop-out-of-dark-corners-and-drag-you-away aliens, like Nids'. The Zerg are all stand-up battles and derelict space stations.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

protoss are the only ones that would survive long enough, maybe side with the eldar seeing as how both are extremely intelligent and advanced. their dark templars would be an issue for most armies as would the archons but besides that they would be on an even keel with the rest of them. but the terrans would get raped im sorry, they just arent that good. as for the nids and zerg issue, it would be epic. they both spawn and take worlds at the same rate and i wouldnt want to meet either in a dark alley. the distinction is hard to make but there is one. the zerg are a well rounded army compared to the nids. although both use swarm tactics the nids are CC oriented and we all know it, the zerg have a bug for every purpose AND they dont kill worlds like nids they enslave it and take it over and make nasty bug bases and shit like that. I vote for zerg because they have staying power and i just like the zergling:biggrin:


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

well no, zerg aren't even on the same level as nids, nids will just kill them simple as that, but Da Boyz will stomp 'em all


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

id have to say the nids would beat zerg. nids can recycle their dead, im not so sure zerg can or as fast even if they could.

the dt's would pose a huge problem for everything cause there doesnt seem to be anything that is truly invisible like the dt in the imperium. no one has anything like them. those warp blades would probably be as nasty or nastier than a power weapon. psykers would be pretty safe from them though. im sure the eldar would enjoy those personal shields toss employ as well.

as for terrans, they would get their asses handed to them. sure siege tanks are nice, but id like to see them take on any blaneblade variant or ever a freaking emperor class titan.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

i think starcraft is at a disadvantage. the fact is that their universe is small then the 40ks. even the scale is smaller. come on 1 titan would crush everything the terrans have. not even their nuke could stop it. hell the IG could kick the terrians asses. as for the zerg nid thing. nids would win yes they lack the range but the fact they they can creat more nids out of the dead ones even the dead zerg. and the genestealers could infiltrate their ranks and make it all the way to the top. and if they do that. the zerg become part of the nids....shok: the protoss may ally with the eldar, they have alot i common and if the ally the shared tech could prove to bi invaluable to the other. eldar guradians with a 3+save.... another way it could go is that they join the tau. and then they could give them warp tech. but we all agree on one thing the starcraft terrians would be slaughtered if they didnt bow to the most holy God-Emperor!! i believe that the 40k universe wont wipe them out it will consume them and make them part of 40k. any comment on my theory?


----------



## Petos (Feb 3, 2009)

I wonder how well would the Starcraft universe handle the Necrons... I've got the feeling that Protoss could put up a fight, but as for Terran and Zerg I have no idea what would happen.


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Starcraft would be interesting but we all know the starcraft people would lose. It's just common sense and really 40k is more advanced.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

More and less, really. Protoss Warp technology and the Xel'Naga are probably more advanced then 40K's version.

Of course, we all know Halo 3's Flood or Forerunners would win eventually.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah, the flood will definately put up a fight, its a growing virus that would affect all humans eventually xD MASTER CHIEF, WHERE ARE YOU?!


----------



## Petos (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree on the fact that Starcraft universe would get torn to bits by 40k... But what comes to battles, I don't think it would be entirely impossible for Terran to hold off an attack made by the Imperial Guard... But eventually they'd be overwhelmed with guardsmen, artillery fire and of course, baneblades hehe 

I happen to like both universes, even though Starcraft seems a bit of a cheap copy of WH40k in some way. But yeah, Starcraft universe couldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

@petos: i agree there are way to many similarities between the two for inspiration to not of come from 40k somewhere.

but in terms of zergs, the Queen of Blades would probably rape up, and if in all the fighting the zergs assimilated a SM, then there would be serious problems, hordes of super super soldiers? i wouldn't blame some people running then...

i really want to say that 40k would smash them(def the terrans, maybe protoss) but the sneaky zergs assimilating everything would probably give them the advantage. i mean QoB had only slight psi power... and she took over the hive mind..

the zerg would just out evolve everyone


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Chaosrider said:


> but in terms of zergs, the Queen of Blades would probably rape up, and if in all the fighting the zergs assimilated a SM, then there would be serious problems, hordes of super super soldiers? i wouldn't blame some people running then...
> 
> i really want to say that 40k would smash them(def the terrans, maybe protoss) but the sneaky zergs assimilating everything would probably give them the advantage. i mean QoB had only slight psi power... and she took over the hive mind..
> 
> the zerg would just out evolve everyone


Couple of things wrong with your argument, along with additional facts I'd like to point out. 
1)Tyranids evolve fast. We're not talking years, we're talking days. Hours. Kerrigan has been attempting to evolve the zerg on Char for four years after Brood War, and her changes have apparently matched Terran and Protoss technological advancement. Take into account that Tyranids "reproduce" much faster than Zerg and the outcome is clear; zerg have no chance against the tyranids. As to why they'd stand no chance against the Imperium ...
2) Zerg assimilation? Not that productive. I mean, how many infested terran have we seen? Kerrigan, Stukov, a couple of kamikaze Cthulhu rejects, and that's about it. It's not like every invaded colony gives them more numbers. And last time I checked, the protoss (and Duran, evidently, albeit for unknown reasons) were immune to zerg infestation because of their Khala. If the Khala can protect the protoss from assimilation, why not the Space Marine and the Sister's devotion to the Emperor, a very real "god?" Whose to say the zerg could even touch the Eldar with their psychic attunement and discipline so thorough that it wards of the attention of a chaos god? The Tau and their greater good? The Orks and their WAAAUGH? If the khala can fend off the zerg, I'd say every race in 40K has a similar defense.
3) Zerg infestation is actually reversible. Say "hi" to Stukov for me.
4)The overmind can and has be controlled by psychics and chemical warfare, two things the Imperium have in ample supply. Can Kerrigan be similary controlled? We haven't seen anything to suggest such, but we do know that the zerg's natural reaction to losing an overmind is to create another overmind. Kill Kerrigan and you get a shiny new overmind that the Imperium can use to control their entire race.
5)The zerg have no defense against an exterminatus, and they have nothing that can compare to its power.
6) The in-game reason for the zerg harvesting minerals and vespian gas is that it sharpens their claws, hardens their carapace, etc. Without access to these resources, the zerg would be boned.
7. The zerg just aren't that plentiful. The most populated zerg world we know of is Char, which contains a measly ten billion. And they don't have too many worlds beyond that. At this point, even the Eldar likely outnumber the zerg, and there's not a race in the 40K galaxy that doesn't outgun them by a massive amount.

Now that I've covered the zerg, let's move on to the Terran. :grin:
The Terran are outgunned, outnumbered, out-trained, and out-performed by the SM, and while their training and armor, at least, are superior to the IG, they are nowhere near as plentiful. 

What's more, the Terran are arguably even more bound by protocol and tradition than the Imperium is; their one super-weapon, the nuke, has been limited to much smaller, tactical versions of their former destructive power because, years ago, the big ones were used to destroy a planet. The Terran were put on the brink of extermination by the zerg during the brood war, and the Terran still haven't leagalized these weapons. The protoss are bringing back weapons that the mere existence of which could be considered a war crime, and the Terran still refuse to use their big nukes. Chances are, they never will. There's probably not a single race in 40K who couldn't wipe the floor with the Terran.

The protoss are trickier. They've got some pretty advanced technology, natural psychic powers, a warlike discipline that may match the Imperium's, and they've recently become a more united race. Let's analyze it blow by blow.
*Travel* Warp Space travel for the protoss seems to be safer, but also slower than Warp travel for the Imperium. I'd call it a tie.
*Psykers* The limits of psychic abilities is clearly superior in the 40K universe. An Alpha Plus psyker is stated to be able to "snap a titan in half," which is substantially more powerful than anything we've seen an archon or templar do. That being said, I know of no alpha plus humans; most humans who reach beta or alpha are said to be extremly unstable. So while a beta or alpha level psyker may be more powerful than most protoss (with the possible exception of exceedingly potent archons like Ulrezaj), they are far rarer and potentially unusable by the Imperium. Point to the protoss due to their natural psionic potential.
*Technology* Space Marines vs. Zealots? Space Marines, I'd say. Dragoons vs. Dreads? Dreads, no question. Back up a dragoon with a few immortals and a dread would still win. High templar vs. sanctioned psyker? Again, the average high templar would beat the average psker, but lose handily to the more powerful ones, like a Librarian. I don't know much about 40K spacecraft, but I've heard it's pretty damn powerful and undoubtedly larger. Protoss have their own form of exterminatus, but I don't seem them getting much of a chance to use it all that frequenty considering they haven't nuked the hell out of Char, yet. I'd give the point to the Imperium.
*Population* Ha, ha ... The protoss are known to have a naturally low population compared to humans, hence why so much of their army is robotic. The Imperium is said to populate millions of planets, while the protoss have ... seven. Maybe eight. There may be more than that, but those are the only ones that are named. Strip down ever Imerium soldier naked and give them a lasgun and they'd beat the protoss ground troops with sheer numbers. Point to the Imperium ... hell, this alone basically wins the fight for the Imperium.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

The Zerg and Tyranid's wouldn't fight each other instead they would combine. The Overmind is obviously a bunch of pro Korean gamers in a giant living sack of crap commanding the broods. With that combined power they would wipe everything out easily. KEKEKEKE


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

@K3k3000: oh right... i didn't know it was that fast... I knew nobody else would stand a chance, and i also thought there were more zerg...

I can see some alliances forming between protoss eldar, zerg nids, maybe humans and terrans. Poor tau orks necrons and chaos, but a chaos sorcerer would probably be able to reach alpha plus... and is already chaos so bye bye starcraft


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i would have to disagree in the regard that high protoss couldnt compete with psykers in 40k. tassadar managed to use his psionic powers to sheath the Gantrithor in lethal energies turning it into a doomsday bomb. the Gantrithor is a fuckload bigger than a titan. it was super class carrier capable of destroying squadrons of battlecruisers alone while taking very little damage. if he can use his powers to turn a super carrier into a bomb, i doubt its too difficult for an HT of tassadar's skill (who wasnt a super skilled psionic or anything, though in all fairness he did learn to master 2 forms of psionic energy which was unheard of at that time period) to destroy a titan. a chaos titan would be more difficult than an imperial titan since it will be filled with psyker energy and daemons to protect it.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

revenant13 said:


> i would have to disagree in the regard that high protoss couldnt compete with psykers in 40k. tassadar managed to use his psionic powers to sheath the Gantrithor in lethal energies turning it into a doomsday bomb. the Gantrithor is a fuckload bigger than a titan. it was super class carrier capable of destroying squadrons of battlecruisers alone while taking very little damage. if he can use his powers to turn a super carrier into a bomb, i doubt its too difficult for an HT of tassadar's skill (who wasnt a super skilled psionic or anything, though in all fairness he did learn to master 2 forms of psionic energy which was unheard of at that time period) to destroy a titan. a chaos titan would be more difficult than an imperial titan since it will be filled with psyker energy and daemons to protect it.


I've no written evidence, but I'm pretty certain Tassadar was a highly skilled psionic. He was of the Executor rank, the highest rank in the templar class, and since he wasn't a warrior himself we can only assume this means he was a highly gifted psionic. 

Additionally, Tassadar turned the Gantrithor into a giant bomb through the manipulation of both Khala and Void energies, which shouldn't be possible. Dark templar are unable to use the Khala, and if any high templars can manipulate both types of energy they are in a minority. One way or another, Tassadar's feat of psionic might can't readily be matched by most, if any, protoss psychic.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Dark Templar couldnt access the the Khala because they removed the organ/part of the brain from themselves that allowed them to do so (thats either in one of the manuals or one of the books). this helped them hide from their persecuting brethren since all khala protoss are linked through that communal pool. so if the khala protoss would get over themselves and learn to use void energies as well they could be just as powerful as tassadar was in his end.

tassadar and fenix trained together. fenix wasnt a psionic (outside of being linked to the khala). this would imply that tassadar was a warrior to some degree at the very least.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

revenant13 said:


> Dark Templar couldnt access the the Khala because they removed the organ/part of the brain from themselves that allowed them to do so (thats either in one of the manuals or one of the books). this helped them hide from their persecuting brethren since all khala protoss are linked through that communal pool. so if the khala protoss would get over themselves and learn to use void energies as well they could be just as powerful as tassadar was in his end.


Theoretically. And if the Imperium got over its xenophobia they'd be able to join forces with the Eldar (assuming they got over themselves, too) and the Tau and actually stand a chance at surviving the rising necron and tyranid threat. The fact that the protoss would rather bring back motherships than even mention the possibility of utilizing both energies means it just isn't going to happen, if it even could. Again, Tassadar may just be a crazy powerful psionic. Psychic skill like Tassadar's isn't mentioned. Anywhere, as far as I can tell. Even Ulrezaj isn't described as being that potent, and he's got seven dark templars in him. If the protoss could readily mimic the destructive forces Tassadar used to destroy the overmind, the zerg would be a petty nuisance to them.



> tassadar and fenix trained together. fenix wasnt a psionic (outside of being linked to the khala). this would imply that tassadar was a warrior to some degree at the very least.


Templars are a warrior caste, so you're definitely right there. Clearly, though, he's meant to be associated with psionics over more tradional forms of combat.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I hate to be a blatant threadomancer, but this thing I found can answer the questions here posed, and even the question of Spartan vs Space Marine, for once and for all.

http://www.swfcabin.com/open/1265176060


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

oh my god.... THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

